# New tank and rock aquascape



## SeanB (Apr 24, 2017)

Got the rock work added to the new tank today. There is about 90 lbs of rock in a 60 gal tank. I thought it would be a little more but it's a start. I may add more rock later to make it taller on the right side.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish are you stocking?


----------



## SeanB (Apr 24, 2017)

I plan to stock with Lake Malawi Cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For mbuna, they say fill the tank to the waterline with rocks.

For haps and peacocks, they like a bit more open swimming/substrate space with a couple of large rocks.

I always find it difficult to scape with the flat rock.


----------



## SeanB (Apr 24, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> For mbuna, they say fill the tank to the waterline with rocks.
> 
> For haps and peacocks, they like a bit more open swimming/substrate space with a couple of large rocks.
> 
> I always find it difficult to scape with the flat rock.


Thanks for the tips. I wanted to use all slate as I like the look, especially under blue moonlights, but the rock yard where I went just had lots of flagstone. At least I was able to find some with good coloration.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well...the fish have to fit in between to get lots of hiding places. I can never get the layers to look natural with spacers in between, but without then the fish can't get in.

Hope you enjoy the tank!


----------

